# Dopo il tradimento



## Amarax (16 Gennaio 2012)

E così sto qui a pensare. 
Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
 Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
 Quindi non ha fatto niente. Niente se non tornare sempre a casa e regalarmi una vita senza nessuna emozione più. Forse era meglio quando aveva l'amante. Almeno faceva sentire viva anche me...
Ed ora me ne voglio andare io. 
Posso chiudere casa e andarmene?


----------



## Tubarao (16 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...


Ricordati di chiudere il Gas 

Ok..questa è la risposta cazzona, dammi 5 minuti e arriverà qualcuno a darti quella seria.

Benvenuta.


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...


No, meglio di no. Però puoi contattare un avvocato e chiedere la separazione. E le solite domande, sei indipendente economicamente, avete figli, la casa è intestata a entrambi o è di uno dei due?

ps però con l'amante ha chiuso, qualche passo avanti c'è stato


----------



## elena_ (16 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...


oltre alle domande di MK
perché parli di una sua supremazia?
perché dici che forse era meglio quando aveva l'amante?

qui ci vorrebbe Sienne, dov'è Sienne?


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> No, meglio di no. Però puoi contattare un avvocato e chiedere la separazione. E le solite domande, sei indipendente economicamente, avete figli, la casa è intestata a entrambi o è di uno dei due?
> 
> ps però con l'amante ha chiuso, qualche passo avanti c'è stato





elena_ ha detto:


> oltre alle domande di MK
> perché parli di una sua supremazia?
> perché dici che forse era meglio quando aveva l'amante?
> 
> qui ci vorrebbe Sienne, dov'è Sienne?


ù

Grazie per le risposte...
sono indipendente , abbiamo una casa cointestata e 2 figli . Il grande convive ed è fuori casa dall'anno scorso, la seconda è ancora all'università ma finisce al massimo a febbraio prossimo.
La supremazia che dicevo è legata al fatto che gli ho sempre fatto decidere tutto.
Il fatto che abbia chiuso con l'amante non è determinante ai fini della mia decisione.


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Grazie per le risposte...
> sono indipendente , abbiamo una casa cointestata e 2 figli . Il grande convive ed è fuori casa dall'anno scorso, la seconda è ancora all'università ma finisce al massimo a febbraio prossimo.
> ...


E adesso è arrivato il momento in cui vuoi decidere tu, brava :up:
Non vedo grossi problemi per la separazione, saresti disposta ad andartene tu di casa?


----------



## Simy (17 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...


è arrivato il momento in cui devi pensare a te stessa! :smile:


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E adesso è arrivato il momento in cui vuoi decidere tu, brava :up:
> Non vedo grossi problemi per la separazione, saresti disposta ad andartene tu di casa?


Sì. Anzi lo preferisco.
 come procedo?


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Sì. Anzi lo preferisco.
> come procedo?


Gliene parli, cercate di accordarvi su casa figli mantenimento per i figli, informati col tuo tribunale di competenza, in certe località è possibile richiedere la separazione consensuale senza avvalersi di un avvocato.


----------



## Amarax (17 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Gliene parli, cercate di accordarvi su casa figli mantenimento per i figli, informati col tuo tribunale di competenza, in certe località è possibile richiedere la separazione consensuale senza avvalersi di un avvocato.



non mi ha creduto...pensavo di andare io da un avvvocato e farmi consigliare.
Grazie per le risposte


----------



## MK (17 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> non mi ha creduto...pensavo di andare io da un avvvocato e farmi consigliare.
> Grazie per le risposte


I vostri figli sono grandi, sei autonoma economicamente, nessun  problema ad andare via di casa, sei in una botte di ferro :up:


----------



## Amarax (28 Gennaio 2012)

*un buco nell'acqua*

solo tanto dolore e nessuna conclusione. perchè è così difficile lasciarsi anche se non ci amiamo più?


----------



## Daniele (28 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Posso chiudere casa e andarmene?


Si che puoi farlo, non ti può essere vietato questo, in quanto tu sei una donna libera e sei dotata di libero arbitrio.
Però prima di andartene vai dall'avvocato per la separazione, in fin dei conti è meglio che ti tuteli legalmente, finito questo vattene via e goditi la vita, ne hai davvero bisogno.


----------



## aristocat (28 Gennaio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...


 Perché no? Certo che puoi.


----------



## ferita (1 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> solo tanto dolore e nessuna conclusione. perchè è così difficile lasciarsi anche se non ci amiamo più?



Ho il tuo stesso dolore, so che soffrirò a vita e che non ci lasceremo mai.
Forse è più facile rimanere che andare via, mi sono sempre chiesta se è più forte chi se ne va o chi rimane. In ogni caso è una tragedia.
Ti capisco, so come ti senti, io ho chiesto aiuto aprendo una nuova discussione in "confessionale", ma so che la ferita rimarrà per sempre e lui per me non sarà mai più come lo immaginavo prima. Siamo un altro uomo e un'altra donna che non si riconoscono più...


----------



## Amarax (8 Febbraio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ho il tuo stesso dolore, so che soffrirò a vita e che non ci lasceremo mai.
> Forse è più facile rimanere che andare via, mi sono sempre chiesta se è più forte chi se ne va o chi rimane. In ogni caso è una tragedia.
> Ti capisco, so come ti senti, io ho chiesto aiuto aprendo una nuova discussione in "confessionale", ma so che la ferita rimarrà per sempre e lui per me non sarà mai più come lo immaginavo prima. Siamo un altro uomo e un'altra donna che non si riconoscono più...


E' proprio così. Lo guardo e lo vedo estraneo. Non è più niente il nostro passato.
Sono confusa. Vengo a leggerti


----------



## Markos (13 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...


Il vostro rapporto è finito ritengo che la soluzione migliore per te sia andartene...
Con i figli grandi oramai non avete più niente che vi tenga legati....


----------



## Amarax (22 Febbraio 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Il vostro rapporto è finito ritengo che la soluzione migliore per te sia andartene...
> Con i figli grandi oramai non avete più niente che vi tenga legati....


è quello che gli ho detto poco fa...non ne vuole sapere. Ha detto che la nostra vita dev'essere insieme, che con il tempo dimenticherò e che lui è stato uno stronzo ma non vuole perdermi. In definitiva non gli interessa che non lo amo più...:unhappy:


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> è quello che gli ho detto poco fa...non ne vuole sapere. Ha detto che la nostra vita dev'essere insieme, che con il tempo dimenticherò e che lui è stato uno stronzo ma non vuole perdermi. In definitiva non gli interessa che non lo amo più...:unhappy:


Allora esci, chiudi la porta. Non sarà facile comunque, perchè a prescindere dai sentimenti ci saranno sempre i ricordi di quando i sentimenti c'erano, ci saranno mille cose a far star male. Una mia parente lasciò il marito non dopo un tradimento ma dopo una ventina di tradimenti. Quello che fece scattare la molla fu scoprire che lui si faceva la donna delle pulizie. Eppure lei per mesi, nella sua nuova casa, stava male, sentiva la sua mancanza. Se glielo dicessi ora di tornare con lui ti scoppierebbe a ridere in faccia.
Io credo che da un tradimento si possa uscire. Ci credo perchè devo crederlo e perchè sono come sono. Ma se ne può uscire solo se chi ha tradito capisce il dolore che ha causato (e quindi si vergogna a tal punto di ciò che ha fatto da non poterlo mai più rifare) e solo se ancora c'è un sentimento.
Se mancano entrambe le cose (come nella tua storia), se ne manca anche solo una... è inutile. Stare insieme è solo un modo di farsi del male.
Il dolore della separazione passerà, il dolore di continuare una finzione sarebbe sempre lì invece.


----------



## Amarax (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Allora esci, chiudi la porta. Non sarà facile comunque, perchè a prescindere dai sentimenti ci saranno sempre i ricordi di quando i sentimenti c'erano, ci saranno mille cose a far star male. Una mia parente lasciò il marito non dopo un tradimento ma dopo una ventina di tradimenti. Quello che fece scattare la molla fu scoprire che lui si faceva la donna delle pulizie. Eppure lei per mesi, nella sua nuova casa, stava male, sentiva la sua mancanza. Se glielo dicessi ora di tornare con lui ti scoppierebbe a ridere in faccia.
> Io credo che da un tradimento si possa uscire. Ci credo perchè devo crederlo e perchè sono come sono. Ma se ne può uscire solo se chi ha tradito capisce il dolore che ha causato (e quindi si vergogna a tal punto di ciò che ha fatto da non poterlo mai più rifare) e solo se ancora c'è un sentimento.
> Se mancano entrambe le cose (come nella tua storia), se ne manca anche solo una... è inutile. Stare insieme è solo un modo di farsi del male.
> Il dolore della separazione passerà, il dolore di continuare una finzione sarebbe sempre lì invece.



La penso proprio come te. Grazie Konrad


----------



## Bellabrava (22 Febbraio 2012)

*Chiediglielo*



disamorata ha detto:


> è quello che gli ho detto poco fa...non ne vuole sapere. Ha detto che la nostra vita dev'essere insieme, che con il tempo dimenticherò e che lui è stato uno stronzo ma non vuole perdermi. In definitiva non gli interessa che non lo amo più...:unhappy:


Chiedigli quali sono le ragioni per cui vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio e fagliele mettere per iscritto.
Intanto tu scrivi quella che sono per te le ragioni che devono sussistere.

Poi confrontatevi.


----------



## Amarax (22 Febbraio 2012)

Bellabrava ha detto:


> Chiedigli quali sono le ragioni per cui vuole tenere in piedi il matrimonio e fagliele mettere per iscritto.
> Intanto tu scrivi quella che sono per te le ragioni che devono sussistere.
> 
> Poi confrontatevi.



Fatto. Ha detto che non sa vedere la sua vita senza di me. Gli ho detto che gli lascio la colf.:unhappy:
Non c'è dialogo su questo argomento. Dovrei fare le valigie ed andarmene. E' quello che sto pensando di fare.


----------



## Konrad (22 Febbraio 2012)

Vedi Disamorata... il punto è che mi ha urtato, e credo dentro abbia urtato anche te, una frase come "con il tempo dimenticherai". Tralascio la supponenza ma è quasi uno scaricare su di te il peso del perdono invece che su se stesso la consapevolezza del male fatto (e rifatto, questo pure ha un suo peso). Una persona davvero pentita sa benissimo che se vuole ricominciare (o riprendere) non sarà mai così facile. Ha l'onesta di dire "non so come faremo, non so se vuoi provarci, so che sarà difficile e costerà molto ad entrambi.".
Con il tempo dimenticherai? Sì, vero. Dimenticherai lui.


----------



## Amarax (22 Febbraio 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Vedi Disamorata... il punto è che mi ha urtato, e credo dentro abbia urtato anche te, una frase come "con il tempo dimenticherai". Tralascio la supponenza ma è quasi uno scaricare su di te il peso del perdono invece che su se stesso la consapevolezza del male fatto (e rifatto, questo pure ha un suo peso). Una persona davvero pentita sa benissimo che se vuole ricominciare (o riprendere) non sarà mai così facile. Ha l'onesta di dire "non so come faremo, non so se vuoi provarci, so che sarà difficile e costerà molto ad entrambi.".
> Con il tempo dimenticherai? Sì, vero. Dimenticherai lui.


Già fatto. Il mio nick indica questo, non lo amo più. Lo guardo e non trovo nemmeno una piccola briciola di amore.
Non lo odio ma non lo amo più.


----------



## UltimoSangre (22 Febbraio 2012)

Quanta tristezza in queste storie...

E quanto tristezza nello scoprire che sono sempre, inesorabilmente, simili...

E' passato quasi un anno da quando ho scoperto il tradimento della mia compagna,
e da allora è cambiato tutto.

E forse sono cambiato anch'io.
Forse ho perso ... come dire ...

Forse le farfalle che avevo nello stomaco sono crepate 

A volte penso che dovrei farmela anch'io una bella scopata "esterna",
almeno per provare a me stesso che valgo ancora qualcosa, che sono ancora in grado di piacere.

Autostima ...

Ne sarebbe una bella iniezione.
E forse mi farebbe sentire vivo, come forse non  mi sento più da tanto, troppo tempo direi ...

Ma queste sono riflessioni dovute alla stanchezza forse ...

Forse è così che gira il mondo.
Tutto inizia e tutto finisce, tutto muore, tutto ha un termine.
Tutto ruota intorno a cosa?

Non c'è un centro, solo noi possiamo essere il centro del nostro mondo.
Noi e nessun altro.
Forse nella vita potremmo trovare un punto d'appoggio,
qualcosa su cui appoggiare il peso non tutto sul centro ma per ...
bilanciarlo un pò?

Bisogna essere fortunati.
E spesso uella che noi consideriamo fortuna, si ritorce con un grande dolore.
Yin e Yang qualcuno diceva.
L'universo tende sempre al punto di equilibrio.

E l'equilibrio è sempre nel mezzo, 
tra il nero e il bianco,
tra il bene e il male.
Tra tutto e niente.

Torno a lavorare.
Un abbraccio a tutti e tutte, 
vi leggo ogni tanto ma posto poco, sono molto assorbito dal lavoro ed è dura.

A presto.


----------



## Amarax (23 Febbraio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quanta tristezza in queste storie...
> 
> E quanto tristezza nello scoprire che sono sempre, inesorabilmente, simili...
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo con questa

LA TEMPESTA CI CAMBIA

Quando la tempesta sarà finita, probabilmente non saprai neanche tu come hai fatto ad attraversarla e a uscirne vivo.
Anzi, non sarai neanche sicuro se sia finita per davvero. Ma su un punto non c’è dubbio. Ed è che tu, uscito da quel vento, non sarai lo stesso che vi è entrato. (Kafka)

Come hai detto tu. Storie tutte uguali.
Grazie e buon lavoro a te . Io invece sono a casa influenzata :unhappy:


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Forse è così che gira il mondo.
> Tutto inizia e tutto finisce, tutto muore, tutto ha un termine.
> Tutto ruota intorno a cosa?
> 
> ...


essere centrati su noi stessi
me lo ripeteva sempre una carissima amica
mi diceva sempre
"devi trovare il tuo centro"
"devi essere centrata su te stessa"
solo se trovi il tuo baricentro sei capace di trovare un tuo equilibrio
e solo se hai un tuo equilibrio sei capace di amare

non avrebbe altrimenti significato la massima "ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso"...come te stesso...cioè se non ami te stesso non sarai capace nemmeno di amare il tuo prossimo nella stessa misura


----------



## elena_ (23 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Ti rispondo con questa
> 
> LA TEMPESTA CI CAMBIA
> 
> ...


e ciò che non ti uccide ti fortifica (Nietzsche)


----------



## Amarax (23 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e ciò che non ti uccide ti fortifica (Nietzsche)


oggi ti posso quotare...


----------



## stellina (24 Febbraio 2012)

«È così che muoiono le infanzie, quando i ritorni non sono più possibili perché i ponti tagliati inclinano verso l’instancabile acqua le travi sconnesse nello spazio estraneo. Non c’è allora altro rimedio che quello del serpente: abbandonare la pelle nella quale non entriamo più, lasciarla a terra, tra i cespugli, e passare all’età successiva. La vita è breve, ma in essa entra più di quel che siamo in grado di vivere».
(José Saramago)
te la dedico però tu valuta bene se la pelle ti va veramente stretta...
un abbraccio​


----------



## Amarax (24 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> «È così che muoiono le infanzie, quando i ritorni non sono più possibili perché i ponti tagliati inclinano verso l’instancabile acqua le travi sconnesse nello spazio estraneo. Non c’è allora altro rimedio che quello del serpente: abbandonare la pelle nella quale non entriamo più, lasciarla a terra, tra i cespugli, e passare all’età successiva. La vita è breve, ma in essa entra più di quel che siamo in grado di vivere».
> (José Saramago)
> te la dedico però tu valuta bene se la pelle ti va veramente stretta...
> un abbraccio​


Grazie. Sono parole bellissime che esprimono il disagio di una crescita che c'è.
Un abbraccio a te.


----------



## Amarax (28 Febbraio 2012)

seduti al tavolo ...ognuno di noi al suo pc .Nessuna parola.
Dov'è il senso ?


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> seduti al tavolo ...ognuno di noi al suo pc .Nessuna parola.
> Dov'è il senso ?


non c'è nessun senso
solo domande
cosa vi ha portato qui?
in che modo potreste comunicare ora?
cosa sarà di voi?
dove andrete se non navigando a vista?

leggere queste due righe così laconiche mi ha messo addosso una grande malinconia


----------



## elena_ (28 Febbraio 2012)

e mi viene da pensare
che essere soli quando si è soli è accettabile
ma essere soli quando si è in due è tremendo


----------



## stellina (29 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Grazie. Sono parole bellissime che esprimono il disagio di una crescita che c'è.
> Un abbraccio a te.


ci sono dentro anch'io...con tutti e due i piedi in questo cemento! i silenzi e la solitudine che si prova non sono spiegabili, li senti nell'anima come lo stridio delle unghie sulla lavagna...
e ogni giorno ti allontani un po', diventi un estraneo a chi prima era il tuo mondo...
ti sono vicina


----------



## Amarax (29 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ci sono dentro anch'io...con tutti e due i piedi in questo cemento! i silenzi e la solitudine che si prova non sono spiegabili, li senti nell'anima come lo stridio delle unghie sulla lavagna...
> e ogni giorno ti allontani un po', *diventi un estraneo a chi prima era il tuo mondo..*.
> ti sono vicina


Già...l'idea che avevi del tuo compagno è stravolta e non riesci a ricomporre più la persona per come era ai tuoi occhi.
Hai la consapevolezza che non ti puoi fidare di nessuno e ti senti come hai detto tu con i piedi nel cemento.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (29 Febbraio 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> non c'è nessun senso
> solo domande
> cosa vi ha portato qui?
> in che modo potreste comunicare ora?
> ...



Cerco di scuotermi pensando che non sono questi i veri guai...che c'è di peggio. Ma non mi piace più la mia vita.
Credo che quanto prima faccio le valigie e me ne vado. Devo poter respirare .
Grazie Elena.


----------



## stellina (29 Febbraio 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Già...l'idea che avevi del tuo compagno è stravolta e non riesci a ricomporre più la persona per come era ai tuoi occhi.
> Hai la consapevolezza che non ti puoi fidare di nessuno e ti senti come hai detto tu con i piedi nel cemento.
> Un abbraccio


non riconosci la persona che ti vive accanto ma soprattutto ti vedi cambiata tu. il dolore, i silenzi mutano le percezioni, le tue emozioni...persino una risata con lui ha un retrogusto amaro. MA (C'è SEMPRE UN MA) quando arrivi a quel punto puoi anche decidere follemente di rimanere e da quel vuoto costruire altro...diverso ma magari gradevole.
le persone hanno bisogno di disintossicarsi da ciò che li fa ammalare e quindi anche dal dolore...il silenzio allora diventa il sintomo dell'allontanamento curativo in cui i due coniugi si riappropriano di loro stessi e una volta "rinati" potranno interfacciarsi in un modo nuovo...con questo, se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, pensaci disamorata...oggi magari non lo ami più...magari lui non ama più te ma domani, se elaborate voi stessi e il vostro dolore, potreste essere altro magari sereni e felici facendo evolvere quell'amore divenuto disamore in affetto e stima e rispetto... 
un abbraccio


----------



## elena_ (29 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non riconosci la persona che ti vive accanto ma soprattutto ti vedi cambiata tu. il dolore, i silenzi mutano le percezioni, le tue emozioni...persino una risata con lui ha un retrogusto amaro. MA (C'è SEMPRE UN MA) quando arrivi a quel punto puoi anche decidere follemente di rimanere e da quel vuoto costruire altro...diverso ma magari gradevole.
> le persone hanno bisogno di disintossicarsi da ciò che li fa ammalare e quindi anche dal dolore...il silenzio allora diventa il sintomo dell'allontanamento curativo in cui i due coniugi si riappropriano di loro stessi e una volta "rinati" potranno interfacciarsi in un modo nuovo...con questo, se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, pensaci disamorata...oggi magari non lo ami più...magari lui non ama più te ma domani, se elaborate voi stessi e il vostro dolore, potreste essere altro magari sereni e felici facendo evolvere quell'amore divenuto disamore in affetto e stima e rispetto...
> un abbraccio


allontanarsi per ritrovare se stessi e reimpossessarsi di quell'identità che si era persa nell'identificazione fusionale con l'altro e con la propria famiglia
allontanarsi per poter vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva
e per poi magari riuscire a vedere l'altro con altre lenti
e riavvicinarsi

un cerchio

che si chiude


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non riconosci la persona che ti vive accanto ma soprattutto ti vedi cambiata tu. il dolore, i silenzi mutano le percezioni, le tue emozioni...persino una risata con lui ha un retrogusto amaro. MA (C'è SEMPRE UN MA) quando arrivi a quel punto puoi anche decidere follemente di rimanere e da quel vuoto costruire altro...diverso ma magari gradevole.
> le persone hanno bisogno di disintossicarsi da ciò che li fa ammalare e quindi anche dal dolore...il silenzio allora diventa il sintomo dell'allontanamento curativo in cui i due coniugi si riappropriano di loro stessi e una volta "rinati" potranno interfacciarsi in un modo nuovo...con questo, se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, pensaci disamorata...oggi magari non lo ami più...magari lui non ama più te ma domani, se elaborate voi stessi e il vostro dolore, potreste essere altro magari sereni e felici facendo evolvere quell'amore divenuto disamore in affetto e stima e rispetto...
> un abbraccio


Non lo so stellina...ma credo che il nostro silenzio sia proprio di quelli che alzano barriere...
Tu sei restata a casa? e come stai oggi?


----------



## Amarax (1 Marzo 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> allontanarsi per ritrovare se stessi e reimpossessarsi di quell'identità che si era persa nell'identificazione fusionale con l'altro e con la propria famiglia
> allontanarsi per poter vedere le cose da un'altra prospettiva
> e per poi magari riuscire a vedere l'altro con altre lenti
> e riavvicinarsi
> ...


...mi sa che si è chiuso del tutto


----------



## fightclub (1 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> non riconosci la persona che ti vive accanto ma soprattutto ti vedi cambiata tu. il dolore, i silenzi mutano le percezioni, le tue emozioni...persino una risata con lui ha un retrogusto amaro. MA (C'è SEMPRE UN MA) quando arrivi a quel punto puoi anche decidere follemente di rimanere e da quel vuoto costruire altro...diverso ma magari gradevole.
> le persone hanno bisogno di disintossicarsi da ciò che li fa ammalare e quindi anche dal dolore..*.il silenzio allora diventa il sintomo dell'allontanamento curativo* in cui i due coniugi si riappropriano di loro stessi e una volta "rinati" potranno interfacciarsi in un modo nuovo...con questo, se sono riuscita a spiegarmi, pensaci disamorata...oggi magari non lo ami più...magari lui non ama più te ma domani, se elaborate voi stessi e il vostro dolore, potreste essere altro magari sereni e felici facendo evolvere quell'amore divenuto disamore in affetto e stima e rispetto...
> un abbraccio


ti parlo dalla parte di quello che deve essere sempre il primo a rompere il silenzio
il silenzio è più doloroso delle parole perché non porta da nessuna parte
non vedo nessuna cura nel silenzio
per me è così


----------



## stellina (2 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Non lo so stellina...ma credo che il nostro silenzio sia proprio di quelli che alzano barriere...
> Tu sei restata a casa? e come stai oggi?


sono restata a casa. come sto? non so...avrei bisogno di una boccata di aria fresca. ci sono stati silenzi vuoti e silenzi urlanti...ci siamo allontanati molto pur coabitando e ad oggi lui si è un po' riavvicinato. ma sai il contadino chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono ormai scappati...sono cambiata io. sono delusa, ho vissuto un fallimento fatto di tradimento e non solo ma il fatto che sorrida e sia tranquilla non vuol dire che ho superato tutto: sono dolori che ti segnano l'anima, me li porto dentro sono solo flemmatica e razionalizzo il mio dolore.
mi chiedo spesso se dovrei andarmene, sento impellente l'esigenza di voltare pagina ma non sono sola e per me il bene dei figli è prioritario. mi sento schiacciata da questa immobilità...non mi sento amata (nè marito nè amante)...forse avrei bisogno di avere di nuovo una progettualità mia e non solo basata sui figli...


----------



## stellina (2 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti parlo dalla parte di quello che deve essere sempre il primo a rompere il silenzio
> il silenzio è più doloroso delle parole perché non porta da nessuna parte
> non vedo nessuna cura nel silenzio
> per me è così


capisco quello che dici ma questo è solo un tipo di silenzio...
c'è il silenzio pieno di parole degli innamorati che si guardano negli occhi e che non andrebbe rotto, c'è il silenzio vuoto in cui 2 persone non sanno cosa dirsi, c'è il silenzio feroce in cui le due persone si stanno urlando in silenzio il loro disprezzo reciproco, c'è il silenzio dell'attesa, quello dell'assenza, quello del disinteresse, quello del rispetto, quello dell'ascolto...di silenzi ce ne sono vari tipi è che qui sappiamo tutti che i silenzi sono di disinteresse e di assenza emotiva..per quello fanno male!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sono restata a casa. come sto? non so...avrei bisogno di una boccata di aria fresca. ci sono stati silenzi vuoti e silenzi urlanti...ci siamo allontanati molto pur coabitando e ad oggi lui si è un po' riavvicinato. ma sai il contadino chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono ormai scappati...sono cambiata io. sono delusa, ho vissuto un fallimento fatto di tradimento e non solo ma il fatto che sorrida e sia tranquilla non vuol dire che ho superato tutto: sono dolori che ti segnano l'anima, me li porto dentro sono solo flemmatica e razionalizzo il mio dolore.
> mi chiedo spesso se dovrei andarmene, sento impellente l'esigenza di voltare pagina ma non sono sola e per me il bene dei figli è prioritario. mi sento *schiacciata da questa immobilità*...non mi sento amata (nè marito nè amante)...forse avrei bisogno di avere di nuovo una progettualità mia e non solo basata sui figli...


 io dico di essere una tigre in gabbia, ma è la stessa sensazione credo. Come ti capisco...


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sono restata a casa. come sto? non so...avrei bisogno di una boccata di aria fresca. ci sono stati *silenzi vuoti e silenzi urlanti*...ci siamo allontanati molto pur coabitando e ad oggi lui si è un po' riavvicinato. ma sai il contadino chiude la stalla quando i buoi sono ormai scappati...sono cambiata io. sono delusa, ho vissuto un fallimento fatto di tradimento e non solo ma il fatto che sorrida e sia tranquilla non vuol dire che ho superato tutto: sono dolori che ti segnano l'anima, me li porto dentro sono solo flemmatica e razionalizzo il mio dolore.
> mi chiedo spesso se dovrei andarmene, sento impellente l'esigenza di voltare pagina ma non sono sola e per me il bene dei figli è prioritario. mi sento schiacciata da questa immobilità...non mi sento amata (nè marito nè amante)...forse avrei bisogno di avere di nuovo una progettualità mia e non solo basata sui figli...


Io non credo nel silenzio. O almeno non credo che il silenzio possa servire a sanare un'unione.
Per quello ci vogliono parole. Parole che superino i pensieri ridondanti e ripetitivi che ti uccidono...che ti hanno uccisa. E fatti . Tanti fatti che dimostrino senza equivoci l'interesse, la volontà di aiutarti a superare. Se non c'è questo è la fine.


----------



## Amarax (2 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io dico di essere una tigre in gabbia, ma è la stessa sensazione credo. Come ti capisco...



Bè...sentirsi tigre dà l'idea di una donna "attiva" non immobile . E mi piace questa definizione !


----------



## stellina (3 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Io non credo nel silenzio. O almeno non credo che il silenzio possa servire a sanare un'unione.
> Per quello ci vogliono parole. Parole che superino i pensieri ridondanti e ripetitivi che ti uccidono...che ti hanno uccisa. E fatti . Tanti fatti che dimostrino senza equivoci l'interesse, la volontà di aiutarti a superare. Se non c'è questo è la fine.


ma parlare come? il tradito recrimina da un lato, il traditore dall'altro? così è scornarsi alla grande, vomitarsi colpe addosso tra loro! bisognerebbe dimostrare l'interesse certo ma prima entrambi devono essere ben certi che l'interesse verso l'altro ci sia veramente e non sia abitudine.
credo che prima di parlare i due, separatamente, debbano molto riflettere sui loro errori (di entrambi), sulle loro mancanze verso l'altro, sui loro difetti, sui loro pregi, su quello che hanno dato, preteso e ricevuto. il silenzio serve a questo, a capire se nonostante tutto quello che è accaduto si ha ancora voglia veramente di andare avanti e come.
a questo punto allora parlare è costruttivo. 
se cambia tutto di botto come schiacciare un tasto io mi fermerei e mi chiederei se i sentimenti sono reali...


----------



## Leda (3 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Io non credo nel silenzio. O almeno non credo che il silenzio possa servire a sanare un'unione.
> Per quello ci vogliono parole. Parole che superino i pensieri ridondanti e ripetitivi che ti uccidono...che ti hanno uccisa. E fatti . Tanti fatti che dimostrino senza equivoci l'interesse, la volontà di aiutarti a superare. Se non c'è questo è la fine.





stellina ha detto:


> ma parlare come? il tradito recrimina da un lato, il traditore dall'altro? così è scornarsi alla grande, vomitarsi colpe addosso tra loro! bisognerebbe dimostrare l'interesse certo ma prima entrambi devono essere ben certi che l'interesse verso l'altro ci sia veramente e non sia abitudine.
> credo che prima di parlare i due, separatamente, debbano molto riflettere sui loro errori (di entrambi), sulle loro mancanze verso l'altro, sui loro difetti, sui loro pregi, su quello che hanno dato, preteso e ricevuto. il silenzio serve a questo, a capire se nonostante tutto quello che è accaduto si ha ancora voglia veramente di andare avanti e come.
> a questo punto allora parlare è costruttivo.
> se cambia tutto di botto come schiacciare un tasto io mi fermerei e mi chiederei se i sentimenti sono reali...


Premetto che si tratta di una mia impressione, quindi potrei essere molto lontana dal vero; però, Stellina, io credo che sul piano ideale Disamorata sia del tutto d'accordo con te, solo che sul piano pratico, con questo uomo in particolare in questo momento della sua vita, Disamorata potrebbe aver passato il punto di non ritorno della loro storia e ha smesso di crederci lei per prima. Lui non la aiuta, probabilmente, ma questo slancio di attendere, capire, frugare, questa voglia sembra che non la sentano nè lui nè lei.


----------



## stellina (5 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Premetto che si tratta di una mia impressione, quindi potrei essere molto lontana dal vero; però, Stellina, io credo che sul piano ideale Disamorata sia del tutto d'accordo con te, solo che sul piano pratico, con questo uomo in particolare in questo momento della sua vita, Disamorata potrebbe aver passato il punto di non ritorno della loro storia e ha smesso di crederci lei per prima. Lui non la aiuta, probabilmente, ma questo slancio di attendere, capire, frugare, questa voglia sembra che non la sentano nè lui nè lei.


anch'io la vedo così. forse veramente lei ha passato il punto di on ritorno ma secondo me deve fare molta molta chiarezza in lei perchè una volta fatto un passo indietro non potrà tornare...deve essere sicura e molto forte! 
disamorata ti abbraccio


----------



## Amarax (5 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Premetto che si tratta di una mia impressione, quindi potrei essere molto lontana dal vero; però, Stellina, *io credo che sul piano ideale Disamorata sia del tutto d'accordo con te,* solo che sul piano pratico, con questo uomo in particolare in questo momento della sua vita, Disamorata potrebbe aver passato il punto di non ritorno della loro storia e ha smesso di crederci lei per prima. Lui non la aiuta, probabilmente, ma questo slancio di attendere, capire, frugare, questa voglia sembra che non la sentano nè lui nè lei.


Stellina, quoto Regina che ha capito il mio stato d'animo.
Io ho fatto già tutto ed ho ampiamente superato le recriminazioni. Mi sono fatta carico della mia parte di colpe. Poi ho iniziato a ricostruire. Ma ero sola a farlo. Ho scoperto che lui continuava...Poi altre lacrime e la consapevolezza di non essere più amata. Il silenzio...la fine.
Mi auguro e ti auguro che per te sarà diverso.
Un abbraccio


----------



## stellina (6 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Stellina, quoto Regina che ha capito il mio stato d'animo.
> Io ho fatto già tutto ed ho ampiamente superato le recriminazioni. Mi sono fatta carico della mia parte di colpe. Poi ho iniziato a ricostruire. Ma ero sola a farlo. Ho scoperto che lui continuava...Poi altre lacrime e la consapevolezza di non essere più amata. Il silenzio...la fine.
> Mi auguro e ti auguro che per te sarà diverso.
> Un abbraccio


mi spiace di leggerti così...disamata più che disamorata! mi permetti il gioco di parole?
anche io ho vissuto le tue fasi ma quando sono arrivata alla consapevolezza di non essere amata è arrivato il mio silenzio, il mio riappropriarmi di me. lì è avvenuto il mio distacco emotivo da lui, ma "solo" emotivo. ad oggi resto in famiglia.
capisco il dolore, i dubbi, i ripensamenti ma tu devi scegliere la strada migliore per te e non quella migliore per gli altri. perciò ti auguro il giusto coraggio per percorrere il tuo cammino. 
un abbraccio immenso


----------



## Leda (6 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Stellina, quoto Regina che ha capito il mio stato d'animo.
> Io ho fatto già tutto ed ho ampiamente superato le recriminazioni. Mi sono fatta carico della mia parte di colpe. Poi ho iniziato a ricostruire. Ma ero sola a farlo. Ho scoperto che lui continuava...Poi altre lacrime e la consapevolezza di non essere più amata. Il silenzio...la fine.
> Mi auguro e ti auguro che per te sarà diverso.
> Un abbraccio


Ma io speravo di sbagliarmi! 
Cosa fa tuo marito? In che senso continuava? A tradirti? Che spiegazioni ti dà? Cosa ti dice per giustificare il suo distacco? Perchè non se n'è mai andato? Scusami, sembra un interrogatorio e forse in effetti lo è  però volevo provare a capire meglio cosa è successo e cosa succede ora, perchè ho la sensazione di provare uno stato d'animo molto simile al tuo. Cerco somiglianze e differenze, forse per capirmi meglio, e insieme capire te, col tuo aiuto, se ti va


----------



## Amarax (14 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ti parlo dalla parte di quello che deve essere sempre il primo a rompere il silenzio
> il silenzio è più doloroso delle parole perché non porta da nessuna parte
> non vedo nessuna cura nel silenzio
> per me è così



Anche per me è così. Il silenzio è un limbo.


----------



## Amarax (14 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi spiace di leggerti così...*disamata *più che disamorata! mi permetti il gioco di parole?
> anche io ho vissuto le tue fasi ma quando sono arrivata alla consapevolezza di non essere amata è arrivato il mio silenzio, il mio riappropriarmi di me. lì è avvenuto il mio distacco emotivo da lui, ma "solo" emotivo. ad oggi resto in famiglia.
> capisco il dolore, i dubbi, i ripensamenti ma tu devi scegliere la strada migliore per te e non quella migliore per gli altri. perciò ti auguro il giusto coraggio per percorrere il tuo cammino.
> un abbraccio immenso



Credo che il termine che hai usato sia proprio quello giusto . E alla fine anche io mi sono riappropriata di me ma mi è costato tanto. Ho messo su una corazza, ho messo su un cancello fra me e lui. Il problema è che sogno la mia libertà totale da lui. Sto bene quando non c'è e quando c'è ...fingo.


Sono stata influenzata e senza voglia di leggere o scrivere. A te come va?


----------



## Amarax (14 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Ma io speravo di sbagliarmi!
> Cosa fa tuo marito? In che senso continuava? A tradirti? Che spiegazioni ti dà? Cosa ti dice per giustificare il suo distacco? Perchè non se n'è mai andato? Scusami, sembra un interrogatorio e forse in effetti lo è  però volevo provare a capire meglio cosa è successo e cosa succede ora, perchè ho la sensazione di provare uno stato d'animo molto simile al tuo. Cerco somiglianze e differenze, forse per capirmi meglio, e insieme capire te, col tuo aiuto, se ti va



Mio marito continuava a tradirmi ed io sistematicamente lo scoprivo. Poi disse che era finita del tutto ma al ritorno delle vacanze scoprii che ancora la sentiva e lì feci succedere il finimondo. Fu allora che mi disse che mai più l'avrebbe chiamata. Ho sbagliato allora. Io sapevo che mi aveva spaccato il cuore...non avrebbe dovuto chiamarla proprio allora. Appena tornati da 10 giorni insieme , chiami lei? significa che ti sei rotto a stare solo con me! ma allora va a ...!!!  Dissi che per me era finita ma lui non ha voluto accettare che me ne andassi e poi che era meglio non parlarne più perché era stato uno stronzo e il parlarne non cambiava cosa era successo. Da allora il silenzio. Nemmeno riesco a guardarlo... forse...siamo amici che convivono. Ho imparato che niente è per sempre. E' capitato a lui e capita a tanti. Non posso incolparlo per una vita intera. E lui non può incolparmi se questo mi ha portato a disamorarmi.

Scusa il ritardo con cui ti ho risposto. Ci sto a parlare con te, certo che ci sto


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. Giusto o sbagliato che possa essere lo ha fatto e  rifatto sempre con la stessa donna, fino ad uccidere in me l'amore che ho sempre avuto per lui...fino a vanificare ogni mio tentativo di ricostruire ( io volevo ricostruire, io che non avevo distrutto niente...)
> Che poi non se n'è andato ma non ha saputo sanare il mio dolore. Mi sa che nemmeno ci ha provato perchè non sa amare, o forse non sa amare più me .
> ...




è un paradosso, ma è vero che si cerca consolazione solo da chi ci ha offeso, ma come sia possibile ricerverla, ancora non è stato scritto.

Alla tua domanda rispondo : perchè non se ne va lui ? perchè tu.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

*elena.*



elena_ ha detto:


> e mi viene da pensare
> che essere soli quando si è soli è accettabile
> ma essere soli quando si è in due è tremendo



si , lo è . 


e sai perchè ? perchè c'è sempre l'altro a ricordarti tutto quello che  la relazione NON é piu.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Quando si è soli è una granfigata e basta.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Quando si è soli è una granfigata e basta.


diciamo di si


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo di si




diciamo che lo è quando puoi scegliere di esserlo. meglio?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> diciamo che lo è quando puoi scegliere di esserlo. meglio?


si...meglio! ma io intendevo dire che stare da soli ai molti pro ma anche qualche contro....  ma vincono sicuramente i pro!


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si...meglio! ma io intendevo dire che stare da soli ai molti pro ma anche qualche contro....  ma vincono sicuramente i pro!



lo immagino.


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si...meglio! ma io intendevo dire che stare da soli ai molti pro ma anche qualche contro....  ma vincono sicuramente i pro!


Beh adesso cara Simy... non nego che ogni tanto si possa stare meglio da single, anzi, ma da qui a dire che la vita è sempre migliore senza un partner "ideale" ne passa. Forse fino ad una certa età può essere vero, ma crescendo la necessità di avere qualcuno al proprio fianco è confortante.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh adesso cara Simy... non nego che ogni tanto si possa stare meglio da single, anzi, ma da qui a dire che la vita è sempre migliore senza un partner "ideale" ne passa. Forse fino ad una certa età può essere vero, ma crescendo la necessità di avere qualcuno al proprio fianco è confortante.


ma proprio crescendo è più difficile "accontentarsi", non trovi?
quindi si pensa: piuttosto me ne sto per i fatti miei!


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma proprio crescendo è più difficile "accontentarsi", non trovi?
> quindi si pensa: piuttosto me ne sto per i fatti miei!


Io non cambierei mai la mia famiglia per una vita da single... I figli sono l'unico senso della vita per me. E' vero, la vita di coppia ha tanti contro eh (il non poter fare quel cazzo che ci pare ad esempio)... ma non si può mica avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, giusto?


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non cambierei mai la mia famiglia per una vita da single... I figli sono l'unico senso della vita per me. E' vero, la vita di coppia ha tanti contro eh (il non poter fare quel cazzo che ci pare ad esempio)... ma non si può mica avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, giusto?


giusto, perchè per te, al punto in cui sei della tua vita, si tratterebbe di "scegliere" tra essere single senza figli e essere con moglie e figli, il che è piuttosto assurdo
invece chi non ha figli, oppure li ha grandi da una precedente relazione, è più selettivo per quanto riguarda nuove storie, secondo me


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma proprio crescendo è più difficile "accontentarsi", non trovi?
> quindi si pensa: piuttosto me ne sto per i fatti miei!


Quoto! è proprio cosi! 



Kid ha detto:


> Io non cambierei mai la mia famiglia per una vita da single... I figli sono l'unico senso della vita per me. E' vero, la vita di coppia ha tanti contro eh (il non poter fare quel cazzo che ci pare ad esempio)... ma non si può mica avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, giusto?


vedi sopra  
la tua situazione è diversa Kid... :smile:


----------



## fightclub (16 Marzo 2012)

fatto sta che dopo il tradimento ci si sente davvero soli


----------



## stellina (17 Marzo 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Credo che il termine che hai usato sia proprio quello giusto . E alla fine anche io mi sono riappropriata di me ma mi è costato tanto. Ho messo su una corazza, ho messo su un cancello fra me e lui. Il problema è che sogno la mia libertà totale da lui. Sto bene quando non c'è e quando c'è ...fingo.
> 
> 
> Sono stata influenzata e senza voglia di leggere o scrivere. A te come va?


ciao. anche io periodo di influenze intestinali che hanno battuto tutta la famiglia e tanto lavoro.
la corazza, le maschere, le armature...ho aperto in settimana un 3d su questo. anch'io mi sono corazzata e sai qual'è il casino vero della corazza...ad un certo punto ti rimane appiccicata e anche volendo non riesci a toglierla.
io sono alla fase indipendente da lui: io penso ed organizzo la vita per me e la prole. se lui c'è bene, se non c'è bene lo stesso. non fa più la differenza la sua presenza. mi sono abituata. certo ho pagato un prezzo alto...
un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> fatto sta che dopo il tradimento ci si sente davvero soli


all'inizio si....e molto anche! ma piano piano si riesce a metabolizzare il tutto credimi!


----------



## Kid (19 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> all'inizio si....e molto anche! ma piano piano si riesce a metabolizzare il tutto credimi!


Si, infatti tutte le supposte si sciolgono in poco tempo.


----------



## Simy (19 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, infatti tutte le supposte si sciolgono in poco tempo.


esattamente si!


----------



## Amarax (1 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, infatti tutte le supposte si sciolgono in poco tempo.


Gran brutto paragone.
Non si scioglie niente comunque.
Vai avanti cercando di non pensare al passato. 
Cercando di non cogliere i particolari che ti riconducono lì...


----------



## Amarax (1 Aprile 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> *Quando si è soli è una granfigata e bast*a.



Ci credo!!! 
ieri ultimo scontro. Vuole stare con una donna che ha amato ( me) e non andarsene con una che ama.


----------



## Leda (1 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> ieri ultimo scontro. Vuole stare con una donna che ha amato ( me) e non andarsene con una che ama.


Scusami anche tu per il ritardo nella risposta!

Dimmi che ho capito male: in pratica ti ha detto che preferisce tenere le chiappe al caldo con te anche se non ti ama più piuttosto che correre il rischio di ricominciare con un'altra?
Dimmelo, che ho capito male. 
Sennò faceva prima a sputarti in faccia, veramente.


----------



## Amarax (1 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Scusami anche tu per il ritardo nella risposta!
> 
> Dimmi che ho capito male: in pratica ti ha detto che preferisce tenere le chiappe al caldo con te anche se non ti ama più piuttosto che correre il rischio di ricominciare con un'altra?
> Dimmelo, che ho capito male.
> Sennò faceva prima a sputarti in faccia, veramente.


hai capito bene. E' il tempo che non è al presente. La storia con lei è finita. Ma anche quella con me. Per questo sono disamorata


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh adesso cara Simy... non nego che ogni tanto si possa stare meglio da single, anzi, ma da qui a dire che la vita è sempre migliore senza un partner "ideale" ne passa. *Forse fino ad una certa età può essere vero, ma crescendo la necessità di avere qualcuno al proprio fianco è confortante*.


Dipende dalla persona che ti sta accanto.

Per me non c'è peggior solitudine di quella che si prova accanto a una persona con cui non si ha più nulla da spartire.

Non dico che debba esserci un amore folle, la vita di coppia ha continui alti e bassi. Ma qualcosa di vivo ci deve essere, qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi. Se si arriva al punto di non ritorno, meglio mille volte la libertà.


----------



## bubu (1 Aprile 2012)

Caspita disamorata! Ci credo che ti senti così!! Viste le premesse, ossia che non ti ama, che stimolo puoi avere a continuare con il vostro rapporto?


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona che ti sta accanto.
> 
> Per me non c'è peggior solitudine di quella che si prova accanto a una persona con cui non si ha più nulla da spartire.
> 
> Non dico che debba esserci un amore folle, la vita di coppia ha continui alti e bassi. Ma qualcosa di vivo ci deve essere, qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi. Se si arriva al punto di non ritorno, meglio mille volte la libertà.


:up:


----------



## Amarax (3 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> Caspita disamorata! Ci credo che ti senti così!! Viste le premesse, ossia che non ti ama, che stimolo puoi avere a continuare con il vostro rapporto?



Nessuno stimolo. Nessuna voglia se non quella di scappare via


----------



## ferita (3 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Nessuno stimolo. Nessuna voglia se non quella di scappare via



Esatto.
Però non si scappa, si rimane pietrificati, non so perchè...


----------



## Amarax (3 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Però non si scappa, si rimane pietrificati, non so perchè...


Neanche io. Oggi credo che all'epoca non  ho avuto la forza per affrontare il problema dei figli. Ero troppo presa dal mio dolore e non avevo forza per aiutare loro.


----------



## Hallogoodbye (3 Aprile 2012)

Si rimane pietrificati per mancanza di ...fantasia...
Se non si riesce a immaginare una vita diversa da quella che si è progettato da giovanissime o giovanissimi e che si è vissuto per anni, si resta fermi.
Basta fantasticare un po' su un'altro modo di vivere.


----------



## Duchessa (3 Aprile 2012)

elena_ ha detto:


> e mi viene da pensare
> che *essere soli quando si è soli è accettabile
> ma essere soli quando si è in due è tremendo*


Assolutamente:up:


----------



## Amarax (3 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Si rimane pietrificati per mancanza di ...fantasia...
> Se non si riesce a immaginare una vita diversa da quella che si è progettato da giovanissime o giovanissimi e che si è vissuto per anni, si resta fermi.
> Basta fantasticare un po' su un'altro modo di vivere.


non è facile ma si può imparare a farlo


----------



## Duchessa (3 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Però non si scappa, si rimane pietrificati, non so perchè...


Si chiama attaccamento. Poi abitudine, paura dell'ignoto. Ci si aggrappa sempre a qualcosa, anche se è morta, per non cadere nel vuoto. Per lasciare la presa ci vuole tanto coraggio.


----------



## Amarax (3 Aprile 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Si chiama attaccamento. Poi abitudine, paura dell'ignoto. Ci si aggrappa sempre a qualcosa, anche se è morta, per non cadere nel vuoto. Per lasciare la presa ci vuole tanto coraggio.


vero...


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> vero...


Il coraggio e la fantasia ti serviranno qualunque cosa tu stia pensando di fare, quindi ti auguro dosi massicce dell'uno e dell'altra!  Facci sapere come stai... Un abbraccio fortissimo!


----------



## Amarax (5 Aprile 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Il coraggio e la fantasia ti serviranno qualunque cosa tu stia pensando di fare, quindi ti auguro dosi massicce dell'uno e dell'altra!  Facci sapere come stai... Un abbraccio fortissimo!



grazie e ricambio l'abbraccio


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende dalla persona che ti sta accanto.
> 
> Per me non c'è peggior solitudine di quella che si prova accanto a una persona con cui non si ha più nulla da spartire.
> 
> Non dico che debba esserci un amore folle, la vita di coppia ha continui alti e bassi. Ma qualcosa di vivo ci deve essere, qualcosa a cui aggrapparsi. Se si arriva al punto di non ritorno, meglio mille volte la libertà.


:up:


----------



## Indeciso (7 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> Ci credo!!!
> ieri ultimo scontro. Vuole stare con una donna che ha amato ( me) e non andarsene con una che ama.


Questi discorsi non stanno in piedi...:incazzato:ma perchè ogni tanti un uomo non si prende le sue responsabilità?
Te hai bisogno di rinascere ma da sola...se ne deve fare una ragione.... un calcio in culo e mandalo dalla colf :incazzato:


----------



## Amarax (13 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Questi discorsi non stanno in piedi...:incazzato:ma perchè ogni tanti un uomo non si prende le sue responsabilità?
> Te hai bisogno di rinascere ma da sola...se ne deve fare una ragione.... un calcio in culo e mandalo dalla colf :incazzato:



sono troppo vecchia per rinascere. E forse lui non vuole responsabilità (cioè figli ) che non sono i suoi. Penso. Che andasse a ca@are lui e l'altra.:sonar:


----------



## Indeciso (14 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> sono troppo vecchia per rinascere. E forse lui non vuole responsabilità (cioè figli ) che non sono i suoi. Penso. Che andasse a ca@are lui e l'altra.:sonar:


1) non si è mai troppo vecchi :dance:
2) mandacelo mandacelo ma senza carta igienica


----------



## Hallogoodbye (14 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> 1) non si è mai troppo vecchi :dance:
> 2) mandacelo mandacelo ma senza carta igienica


Quoto :dance:

La questione non è come sta lui, ma come stai tu.


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> 1) non si è mai troppo vecchi :dance:
> 2) *mandacelo mandacelo ma senza carta igienica*




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:bella immagine !


----------



## Amarax (14 Aprile 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Quoto :dance:
> 
> La questione non è come sta lui, ma come stai tu.



infatti...devo stare bene io ora:up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> infatti...devo stare bene io ora:up:


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## aristocat (17 Aprile 2012)

Legalmente, ti sei già informata su cosa ti conviene fare (quale separazione, partendo da un matrimonio in comunione dei beni e figli maggiorenni) oppure vuoi pensarci in un secondo momento?


----------



## Amarax (19 Aprile 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Legalmente, ti sei già informata su cosa ti conviene fare (quale separazione, partendo da un matrimonio in comunione dei beni e figli maggiorenni) oppure vuoi pensarci in un secondo momento?


sì mi sono informata su cosa mi converrebbe fare, ma farò di testa mia. Ora mi vergogno di me e della mia indecisione. E non va bene. 
Il mio sogno...faccio le valigie e ne ne vado. Non gli dò gli otto giorni. Poi se la vedono gli avvocati.Spero di poterlo realizzare al massimo dopo l'estate. Incrocio le dita


----------



## aristocat (21 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> sì mi sono informata su cosa mi converrebbe fare, ma farò di testa mia. Ora mi vergogno di me e della mia indecisione. E non va bene.
> Il mio sogno...faccio le valigie e ne ne vado. Non gli dò gli otto giorni. Poi se la vedono gli avvocati.Spero di poterlo realizzare al massimo dopo l'estate. Incrocio le dita


Mah.. quella che chiami indecisione magari è prudenza, voler valutare bene tutto prima di affrontare un cambiamento così importante. 

Poi dipende tutto da quello che vuoi tu. Se te ne vai e proponi una consensuale senza chiedergli nulla (niente casa, niente assegni), te la cavi presto ma poi sei meno tutelata sotto altre questioni. 

Più gli chiedi, più è probabile che andrete in giudiziale, con tutte le noie che ne derivano.

Valuta bene, in bocca al lupo 

ari


----------



## aristocat (21 Aprile 2012)

disamorata ha detto:


> E così sto qui a pensare.
> Penso ai miei errori...che poi ne è uno solo, quello di non essermi saputa sottrarre alla supremazia di  mio marito.
> Mi ha tradito. [...]


 Rileggevo... sei gentile a chiamarla "supremazia", io la chiamerei diversamente :blank:


----------

